# Dodo Juice Launch Offer (free products inside)



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Our Launch offer with Dodo (well it wouldnt be the same without one)

Buy a pot of Dodo from Clean and Shiny and we will give you a nice *Pakshak Ultra Plush Buffing Towel for FREE!*

One of these - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/Produ...ProductID=9162

This offer is for the next 5 Days...!

Johnny


----------



## barrett (Jun 25, 2006)

sounds good to me about to place my order... do you take paypal as i have loads of money in there i wouldnt mind spending!!!


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

just ordered some Banana Amour (well my car is yellow!).. oh a scmitt and some der wunder drying towels! damn you boys.. taking my money haha


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

barrett said:


> sounds good to me about to place my order... do you take paypal as i have loads of money in there i wouldnt mind spending!!!


I may be able to sort something for you.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

swordjo said:


> just ordered some Banana Amour (well my car is yellow!).. oh a scmitt and some der wunder drying towels! damn you boys.. taking my money haha


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## barrett (Jun 25, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I may be able to sort something for you.


placed order now for dodo, IP, and some 3m tape, used card, if you could change it so i could pay by paypal i would be happy, but if its alot of hassel dont worry about it.

Mike


----------



## barrett (Jun 25, 2006)

barrett said:


> placed order now for dodo, IP, and some 3m tape, used card, if you could change it so i could pay by paypal i would be happy, but if its alot of hassel dont worry about it.
> 
> Mike


also forgot to order some snow foam, could i add that to order please?


----------

